# Heartworm medication



## Susan and Dacota (Jul 30, 2007)

I have kinda been out of the loop for a few years with buying medications and such. I need to start Dacota on Heartworm, as it is going to get warm here in a month or so. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is there a trusted company that I can buy through the internet? I don't have a problem buying through the vet, but things are usually more expensive....Also, I know that there was a post recently about using Frontline and some others, but I can't seem to find it now... Anyone have suggestions about what to use? Thanks!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I buy the heartworm preventative online from Drs Foster and Smith and it is much cheaper! You have to get the Rx filled out and called in from your Vet. I use the Iverhart Max - I've used it for over a year now. Heartguard is also good, so you really can't go wrong with either. Those are the only 2 I have experience with but I'm sure others are good as well. 

As far as flea and tick preventative ... Frontline Plus is good and so is K9 Advantix. I prefer the K9 simply b/c it's a mosquito repellent as well. I just bought a single dose of ProMeris as the Vet was out of the K9 ... that stuff smells SOOOOO strong it made me sick to my stomach. Needless, to say I won't be buying that again. 

Good luck in your search!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

I have also used Drs. Foster and Smith for Frontline Plus. I use Interceptor for heartworm from my vet, only because if the product does not work then the company is supposed to pay for the heartworm treatment. If you order if from some place other than your vet I don't think they will pay for the treatment. Also, I usually only buy a month or two at a time. This year I am going to purchase six months though so I think I will ask my vet if they will match the price from Drs. Foster and Smith which they do for the Frontline Plus. I use heartworm all year round and Frontline for about seven months.
Check with your vet to see if they will price match the medicines for you. I don't think most vets will advertise that they will do this so it doesn't hurt to ask. I found out when I asked them for prices so I could compare them and they wanted to know why and once I told them they said they would rather I buy from them so they will match the price.


----------



## Susan and Dacota (Jul 30, 2007)

Would most vets be willing to ship the products, or does it just depend on the vet. We live around 20-30 min from our vet, and with the $ of gas...I guess I could just call and ask...


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I use Revolution and I buy it from Petsmegastore.com. It's based out of Australia but they have really good prices and you don't need a prescription. I always get my dogs tested at the vets once a year of course.


----------



## Susan and Dacota (Jul 30, 2007)

I had Dacota in for the heartworm/lyme test, which came out negative , so I figured I'd buy the first set of pills from my vet. So I went online this morning to Drs. Foster and Smith....And I can actually get Interceptor(which is what the vet recomended) CHEAPER!!!! from my vet. I got it for $40.26 instead of $40.80...every little bit helps!


----------



## Susan and Dacota (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the biospot flea and tick treatment? Does it work well?


----------

